# L.T. arrested: "rape"



## legalskier (May 6, 2010)

_*Ex-NFL Star Lawrence Taylor Arrested in NY*
Police in NY suburb say former NFL star Lawrence Taylor arrested in connection with rape
The Associated Press 
SUFFERN, N.Y. May 6, 2010 (AP)
Football Hall of Famer Lawrence Taylor was arrested Thursday in connection with a reported rape in the New York City suburbs, police said. Ramapo Detective Lt. Brad Weidel said the former New York Giants linebacker had not been formally charged, but that police were investigating a reported rape that occurred earlier Thursday at a hotel in Montebello. Police said they would hold a news conference Thursday afternoon. They did not immediately respond to questions about the circumstances of the arrest and whether Taylor, 51, had a lawyer._

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/wireStory?id=10573112


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

LT LT LT...... WHY?!?!?!?!?!?

He'll be a star in jail..  Even if he did rape a teenager...


----------



## drjeff (May 6, 2010)

Gotta go for the Nutri-system made me insane defense on this one! 

I get that Ben Rothleisberger is hoping that this LT story blows up big time!    :lol:


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

damn roid loaded, drug addled , self  centered , idiot  jocks, i'm sick of the bastids !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Glenn (May 6, 2010)

These things are always "interesting". It seems some of the times, someone is trying to extort money by making a certain claim.


----------



## Marc (May 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> damn roid loaded, drug addled , self  centered , idiot  jocks, i'm sick of the bastids !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ima all natural athlete WD.

And this is the excuse I'm using for why I'm so slow.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

Marc said:


> Ima all natural athlete WD.
> 
> And this is the excuse I'm using for why I'm so slow.



 yeah and prolly can't jump  or dunk either !!


----------



## campgottagopee (May 6, 2010)

Sorry, but the best linebacker to ever play the game is innocent until proven guilty in my book. Just sayin’.


----------



## SkiDork (May 6, 2010)

What does Dick Butkus have to do with this?


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

Yeah Butkus wasn't even there !!


----------



## JimG. (May 6, 2010)

Dumb pimp gave him a 16 year old.

When I heard the press conference it sounded better for LT than before...she was allegedly beaten up too, but before she was with him.

Officials kind of emphasized LT was cooperative and that no drugs were found.

Poor Lawrence is just a dummy; seems alot of folks never learn.


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

JimG. said:


> Dumb pimp gave him a 16 year old.
> 
> When I heard the press conference it sounded better for LT than before...she wwas allegedly beaten up too, but before she was with him.
> 
> Poor Lawrence is just a dummy; seems alot of folks never learn.



Heard the same...  He seems like a good guy..  He may just be stupid...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 6, 2010)

[QU.  He seems like a good guy.. ..[/QUOTE]

Give me a break !!!!

 LT's  a jerk for even putting himself in THAT environment ,   no sorry make that an immature , self -centered  and stupid jerk


----------



## dmc (May 6, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Give me a break !!!!
> 
> LT's  a jerk for even putting himself in THAT environment ,   no sorry make that an immature , self -centered  and stupid jerk



Just basing it on interviews and stuff....  He seems like a nice guy..  I was really rooting for him to succeed... 

Using a hooker is a moral call..   I don't have a problem with it..  

Having sex with a minor (3rd degree rape) is another issue..   If he didn't know - it's questionable weather he's at 100% at fault..  I don't know all the details... 
And if he knew even the slightest - he should be held accountable...

It's still a horrible thing any way you look at it now..


----------



## riverc0il (May 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> Just basing it on interviews and stuff....  He seems like a nice guy..  I was really rooting for him to succeed...
> 
> Using a hooker is a moral call..   I don't have a problem with it..
> 
> ...


100% agree with all of this.


----------



## SkiDork (May 6, 2010)

on the FAN they were saying his lawyers will try hard to disprove she's under 17.  Apparently shes hispanic and might not have such good documentation


----------



## legalskier (May 6, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> on the FAN they were saying his lawyers will try hard to disprove she's under 17.  Apparently shes hispanic and might not have such good documentation



Whoa, the "Danny Almonte defense?"
Impressive.


----------



## JimG. (May 7, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> on the FAN they were saying his lawyers will try hard to disprove she's under 17.  Apparently shes hispanic and might not have such good documentation



For LT's sake I hope they can.

Ignorance is not a legal excuse regarding statutory rape.


----------



## legalskier (May 7, 2010)

JimG. said:


> For LT's sake I hope they can.
> 
> Ignorance is not a legal excuse regarding statutory rape.



The plot thickens....

_*Lawrence Taylor rape case: Ex-con told Bronx teen runaway to lie to LT about her age: complaint*
The ex-con accused of setting up former Giants great Lawrence Taylor up with a 16-year-old sex partner told the teenager to lie about her age, a criminal complaint revealed Friday. Rasheed Davis, who faces sex trafficking charges when he is arraigned later today in Manhattan federal court, told the girl to tell "client No. 1 that she was 19-years-old," the document states._
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ny_...y_to_lie_to_lt_about_her_a.html#ixzz0nGQceT13

Getting closer to the Danny Almonte defense. You may remember him:

_Danny Almonte Rojas (born April 7, 1987 in Moca, Dominican Republic) is a former Little League baseball pitcher, the subject of considerable media attention in 2001. Considered a phenomenon as he led his Bronx team to a third-place finish in the 2001 Little League World Series, Almonte was revealed to have actually been two years too old to play Little League baseball._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_Almonte


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2010)

K all you LT haters----    http://msn.foxsports.com/nfl/story/Lawrence-Taylor-teen-prostitute-rape-charge-051210


What??/ A prostitue that lies???? Say it isn't so.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2010)

Camp i respect your thoughts but LT is a sorry ass for EVEN putting himself in THAT situation ------Zero judgement and apparently Zero impulse control -- not the stuff of legends


----------



## campgottagopee (May 13, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp i respect your thoughts but LT is a sorry ass for EVEN putting himself in THAT situation ------Zero judgement and apparently Zero impulse control -- not the stuff of legends



He's human, just like numerous pro atheletes, presidents, senators, teachers etc, etc. that have had the same/similar happen to them (or worse). Guess I just chose to remember him as the kickass linebacker that he was. The friggin press are the scum!!!


----------



## riverc0il (May 13, 2010)

Warp Daddy said:


> Camp i respect your thoughts but LT is a sorry ass for EVEN putting himself in THAT situation ------Zero judgement and apparently Zero impulse control -- not the stuff of legends


I don't buy the moral stance here at all. Just what situation was "THAT"? Hiring a prostitute? Eh. That is shaky moral grounds to judge someone against, IMO. After all, it is legal in some places. Even in the United States (limited in Neveda). Is that to say that those societies, countries, states, etc. are morally corrupt? Hmmm...


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 13, 2010)

Live in the Public eye   and you  will suffer in it  from lapses in judgement IMO . 

Your opinion is yours and mine is mine..   Just sayin  that  LT like others who feed in the public trough when they  mess up in THAT situation  have  to accept their  fate . I neither expect nor propose that anyone agree with anyone's opinion, but I  do feel free to express it regardless.


----------



## tjf67 (May 14, 2010)

What ever happened to the the saying "If you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all".


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2010)

Apparently when this nation was founded our founders did NOT have nice things to say about the British Monarchy , Taxation without representation , and other things including behavior  some found unacceptable . Lt for example is a fine athlete no argument however the behavior is questionable 

Thank goodness we still are able to speak our piece on any issue  and not be lead down the garden  path by today's feel good , anything goes , la la  pop culture -- just sayin tjf   .

seems you have done that on beaucoup occasions here on the forum


----------



## deadheadskier (May 14, 2010)

tjf67 said:


> What ever happened to the the saying "If you don't have anything nice to say don't say it at all".



given the author, this very well might be the funniest thing I've ever read on this site.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> given the author, this very well might be the funniest thing i've ever read on this site.



:d:d:d potd


----------



## campgottagopee (May 14, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> given the author, this very well might be the funniest thing I've ever read on this site.



I'd say we all have our moments---just sayin' 8)


----------

